# How to exercise V in hot weather?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

It is getting pretty hot here in Florida (90 degrees). Ruby does not like the heat very much (I assume most dogs don't). When she goes potty in the backyard, she runs under the tree to go in the shade.

Over the weekend, I brought her with me to a outdoor market and it was pretty warm out. She kept going in the shade and at one point would not move and I had to carry her to the car....good thing she is only 41 lbs. I kept giving her water but she didn't want any.

Any ideas of what to do to exercise her? We are going to the dog beach this weekend so I think that will help but can't do that all of the time. I don't want her bouncing off the walls in our house.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Treadmill in an air conditioned room? 
That's what I do if the weather isn't cooperating at all. 

Swimming is something we are working on.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Rubyroo!! I was just going to post this yesterday. I actually started writing it and then got distracted. Despite little fur and a thin body, Oso gets depleted REALLY quickly in the sun and it's only MAY!

So far, what I've found is.... 

Ruffwear Cooling Vest (looks good - I'm thinking of getting this)
http://www.ruffwear.com/Swamp-Coole...revents-Canine-Heat-Exhaustion-from-Ruff-Wear

Kool Collar - I found this pre-cooling vest, it is cheaper, but I have a feeling not as effective. 
http://www.amazon.com/Kool-Collar-M...K8/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1337694160&sr=8-13

There are other cooling vests too. I wish we had more lakes around us. I let Oso go in random ponds sometimes, but am not sure of water quality. Any hikes near rivers/streams helps. 

My husband wants to get Oso's booties to protect his paws, but I'm thinking it will make him warmer.

Anyways, this will be our first Summer with the boy and I'll look for suggestions as well. Unfortunately, we don't have a treadmill nor space for one.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We are in MA so haven't had to deal with extreme high temps yet. However on mothers day we hosed Otto down 3 times because he seemed to be over heating. I also did this on a walk with him the following week. He walked for about an hour, we stopped home, I hosed him off and headed back out. He does not like being hosed but it works wonders for cooling him down. This is not realistic for outings, but just walks in general if they become a problem.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We are in GA & its getting hot here too. I'd say early morning play time and late evening play time (in the dark if necessary). 

Keep water handy so they can drink often.

That plus swimming & treadmill exercise someone mentioned above is about all you can do. 

It gets so hot here all summer you can't even walk them on a concrete sidewalk after about 10:30am - it would burn their feet. The asphalt roads are even worse.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I find that letting Kian run around where there is water near by (pond, lake etc) helps. he will just go in on his own or if there is a place with shade he will find it when he gets too hot.
Just keep an eye on your dogs, keeps lots of water nearby and when you get home soak a towel and wring it out and place it on their underside for a while.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fastest & safest way to cool off a over heated V is to put their left front paw in a bucket of ice water - same way you treat a person with heat postration - I let PIKE run in the woods & lucky for me when he starts getting hot he wants to go home - as said above always have water with you


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Rubes was a pup last summer so it was so different. She seems to like swimming so maybe just more trips to the dog beach on weekends.

Funny about the treadmill - we had one and recently sold it since we never used it. We tried to get Ruby into it and she was ok on it. 

We try to do some stuff as it cools off but don't want to play in the backyard in the dark because of rattlesnake season and that is when her bite happened last year.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

In all honesty, listen to Ruby. 
90+ degrees is pretty hot, and in Florida you have humidity also.
I don't do anything with my dogs in temps like that. It's asking a lot. Take her out in the cool of the morning, or evening, but leave the middle of the day alone.
Basically the dogs get from July to about mid Septmember off. Start 'em again in Septmember and by mid October they're back in shape.

Every year hunting dogs are lost to heat exhaustion.

Otto's Mama

Next time just try hosing off his feet. My dogs used to hold up the paws they wanted hosed down, and drink from the hose.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Gunnr said:


> In all honesty, listen to Ruby.
> 90+ degrees is pretty hot, and in Florida you have humidity also.
> I don't do anything with my dogs in temps like that. It's asking a lot. Take her out in the cool of the morning, or evening, but leave the middle of the day alone.
> Basically the dogs get from July to about mid Septmember off. Start 'em again in Septmember and by mid October they're back in shape.


Thanks Gunnr. You are absolutely right and I need to listen to Ruby. I felt awful about having her out in that hot sun over the weekend and will never do that again. I think we spoiled her so much with doggie daycare she is used to playing so hard a couple of days a week that when it comes to the weekend she is used to it.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Our girl, Lulu, really wilts in the heat, too. We're up in Nova Scotia, Canada, and although it doesn't usually get too hot here in the summer it can get pretty humid sometimes. Good thing we have lots of water nearby! Someone mentioned the Ruffwear cooling vest and I had to chime in and say that I have one for Lulu and I'm really pleased with it. She pants significantly less when she's wearing it. And although it only comes in one (really inconvienent!) color of a very light ice blue, it washes really well and comes out looking new each time. You just have to remember to bring extra water to wet it with once it dries out (given you're not going to be near water, of course). Lulu is pretty small, just 40lb, and wears a size small. Attached a pic of her modelling it .


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

What a cutie pie Lulu is. I took Oso out 6:45-8:45am this morning. Pre-summer I didn't realize this would be an issue. He just had endless energy. 

I feel pretty bad for taking him out in the heat now after the panting incident. It is good to know about the paws. I'm just going to have to change up my schedule. He's sleeping a lot today though and after 2 hours of exercise that shouldn't be the case. I'm thinking this must be because it's hot outside and warmer in our home. 

By the way, I noticed a world of difference in his energy between 6:45am-8:45am and even taking him out 8am-10am (which I tried yesterday). A lot more energy and racing around today. We had a crazy puppy today, yesterday he acted like a mature adult dog.


----------

